# My 2014 Halloween Light Show



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

This is a video of my Arduino powered light show that we had on display all month.






All songs were synchronized by me and this was my first attempt at building something like this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite part is when the jack-o-lanterns start singing


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty dang cool! :jol:


----------

